

Nokia sues Apple over more iPad/iPhone tech (data compression, antenna design) - anigbrowl
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-05-07/nokia-sues-apple-over-technology-used-in-iphone-ipad-update3-.html

======
kgermino
"Nokia, which took mobile phones to the Internet more than 10 years ago with
its keyboard-based Communicator, was slow to move to the touch screens
featured on the bestselling iPhone"

Sounds to me like they lost their innovative touch and are morphing into a
troll.

~~~
hga
It's pretty much _never_ a good sign when a company files this sort of patent
lawsuit.

~~~
kgermino
Very true. I'd be interested in seeing some data about the life-expectancy of
a business filing lawsuits like this, tho I think theres probably too many
variables to accurately measure.

~~~
hga
Indeed. E.g.:

Are you getting funded by Microsoft or another big company that's suing by
proxy (SCO Group v. The World, 6 years and counting).

When does the company realize it's in big trouble and pull the lawsuit
trigger? E.g. how much cash and continuing business does it have left?

